# Berkshires timeshares: Vacation Villages and Wind In The Pines



## mamiecarter (Jul 14, 2006)

I just wrote aTUG  review of Bently Brook. While I was there we stopped by and had a look at Vacation Villages in the Berkshires. This resort was noticably nicer. They are still selling units and they really keep it looking good. Wonderfull mountain views and elegant interiors. Lots of flower beds and no weeds. Two decent size pools, one indoor, one outdoor. The pools are biger than Bently Brook and nicer. Each unit is a lockout with a large one bedroom that has a full kitchen and a whirlpool bathtub and a smaller one bedroom with a microwave and small refrigerator in a mini kitchen. This seems better desighned for adults than BB and I didn't see so many children. You could stay in one unit and exchange the other or take along guests and have privacy.

We also looked at Wind In The Pines in Great Barington. This is a converted motel several miles from the center of town but on Main Street. Great beds of flowers, pretty site, but the rooms are small and dark. Nice pool out back. Things looked clean and well maintained. The manager said he had two studios we would have for free,no transfere fee, both red float weeks, if we would just start paying the $350 maintenance. We looked. They were ok with partial kitchens and double beds. Nice location if you want to go to Summer concerts and plays but I didn't need another timeshare especially not a converted motel room.


----------



## shoney (Jul 19, 2006)

We just returned home from vacation village.  We had unit 901a and b located across from the outdoor pool and indoor pool complex.  The resort is well maintained and the units are very nice and clean.  Our only complaint is the beds are too hard.

We were traveling with two little boys (5 and 6) and my parents.  It was week 27 and there were many kids of all ages.  I would think that once the kids go back to school, the resort would be really quiet and relaxing.  I did notice that the "childless" couples spent more time on the deck outside of the indoor pool rather than poolside at the indoor.  There are beautiful mountain views from both.  

If you have any other questions, please let me know...


----------



## Republiman (Jul 19, 2006)

I have previously stayed at Bentley Brook, and while there took a ride through the Vacation Village property across the street.  The landscaping is definitely nicer at Vacation Village, and the building that housed the pool looks quite nice.

It seemed to me that the pool was a little bit of a distance away from many of the units.  It also also seems like the centerpiece of the resort, and with the exception of a kid's playground, that was it.

At Bentley Brook, there were also tennis courts, and of course in both summer and winter you are right on the mountain so you have easy access to the summer amusements they install, or can ski right to Benley Brook in the winter.  Also, we have walked over to the other facilities and rented movies at the Country Store, and had dinner at John Harvard's Brewhouse.  Do people feel haing these items so close by that you don't need a car is a benefit?


----------



## Republiman (Jul 19, 2006)

I have previously stayed at Bentley Brook, and while there took a ride through the Vacation Village property across the street.  The landscaping is definitely nicer at Vacation Village, and the building that housed the pool looks quite nice.

It seemed to me that the pool was a little bit of a distance away from many of the units.  It also also seems like the centerpiece of the resort, and with the exception of a kid's playground, that was it.

At Bentley Brook, there were also tennis courts, and of course in both summer and winter you are right on the mountain so you have easy access to the summer amusements they install, or can ski right to Benley Brook in the winter.  Also, we have walked over to the other facilities and rented movies at the Country Store, and had dinner at John Harvard's Brewhouse.  Do people feel having these items so close by that you don't need a car is a benefit?


----------



## suekap (Jul 27, 2006)

Does anyone know what trading power wind in the pines would have to trade into orlando?


----------



## vkhome (Jul 29, 2006)

My husband and I did a promotional to Vacation Village about 2 summers ago. We did not like the TS for a variety of reasons.  Some included that laundry facilities were shared in the hallway (not in the units) and there was no tennis or golf package available (actually you had to go a ways to even play golf!!).  We also don't like lock-outs, but I know many folks do.

We had a very aggressive and (turned out to be) nasty salesman. After we declined to buy, he said, "Thank you for wasting my time."  I said I believed that was his job.  Needless to say, we were not impressed on many counts.


----------



## mamiecarter (Nov 16, 2008)

*Wind in the pines is probably a great trader for summer weeks*

A Berkshires prime Summer week trades very well with RCI so I would bed even a converted motel room would get you something good.

I own at Bentley Brook and VV Berkshires.I like Bentley Brook better for unknown reasons ( Big rooms, comfortable beds?) but my two bed room is huge for the two of us. 

Vacation Villages lets you bring pets for a reasonable cleaning charge and a lock out means I can trade or rent the other half so it is a better deal. Their pools are both shallow, for kids only not for serious lap swimming and the pool bottoms are rough. I scrapped my feet and my knuckles! Ouch!!!


----------



## massvacationer (Nov 16, 2008)

*going to Bentley Brook in February'09*

we're taking a family trip to Bentley Brook in February'09 to try to get my oldest son "up on skis".  He'll be 4, so it should be fun.  I hear Jiminy peak is a good place to start kids skiing as their ski school is supposed to be good with kids.

Anyway we're looking forward to this.  We have never been to Bentley Brook or Jiminy Peak.


----------



## lprstn (Nov 16, 2008)

I must admit I prefer the Wyndham at the Berkshires, strickly for location.  We usually go in the winter and I can usually get a room where I can see my kids from the balcony during their ski lessons... That convenience to me is worth it.  My kids also like the tiny little movie theatre, and the fact that the pool is also in the same building we are.  Vacation Village is a nice resort also, but its a little of a drive to Jiminy Peak wheras we just walk their from the Wyndham.


----------



## MRSFUSSY (Nov 16, 2008)

vkhome said:


> My husband and I did a promotional to Vacation Village about 2 summers ago. We did not like the TS for a variety of reasons.  Some included that laundry facilities were shared in the hallway (not in the units) and there was no tennis or golf package available (actually you had to go a ways to even play golf!!).  We also don't like lock-outs, but I know many folks do.
> 
> We had a very aggressive and (turned out to be) nasty salesman. After we declined to buy, he said, "Thank you for wasting my time."  I said I believed that was his job.  Needless to say, we were not impressed on many counts.



We did a tour of vacation village in Florida and the salesman told us that "we didn't know how to manage our money."  When my husband told her that we were not intereted she said "She thought that he was a "Nice Man", when we came into the office, now she wasn't so sure.!!!!!!!


----------



## Jennie (Nov 23, 2008)

A TUG member posted a good way to respond to such rude (but all to typical) tactics used by timeshare sales people. 

The suggested response:

"Does your mother know what you do for a living?"

"How do you manage to sleep at night?


----------



## Jennie (Nov 23, 2008)

We've never stayed at Bentley Brook, although we had a very nice dinner there. We spent a week at Vacation Village and it way "okay." We didn't like the long walk up the hill to the pool area. It was also a long drive to the main road where stores and restaurants are located and to Tanglewood, the various summer theatres, and the outlet malls. But the biggest complaint was the total inability to use our Verizon cell phones at VV. There was absolutely no signal strength. This was 3 years ago. Perhaps that problem has been resolved?


----------



## AKE (Nov 23, 2008)

I prefer Bentley Brook - its slopeside for skiing and there is a restuarant, etc on the premises.


----------

